
Libquantum – Simulation of quantum mechanics - jonbaer
http://www.libquantum.de/
======
gliese1337
I find this particularly interesting since I had to implement a quantum
simulator using Runge-Kutta numerical integration of the Schrodinger equation
in school, for a computational physics class. It was fun to play with (great
for making screensavers of waveforms), but I never got so far as learning how
to implement quantum computing operations.

There are several programming languages being developed for programming
quantum computers (such as QCL[1]), but not a whole lot of awareness of them
as far as I know. It'd be really neat to see an open-source QC simulator like
this become the basis of a common Quantum Virtual Machine to make quantum
programming more accessible to the Interested Hacker.

[1]
[http://tph.tuwien.ac.at/~oemer/qcl.html](http://tph.tuwien.ac.at/~oemer/qcl.html)

------
colanderman
Shameless plug; a while ago I wrote a very similar library [1] using CUDA.
Unlike this library, it does not allow for a sparse representation of the
state vector; but for maximally entangled states it's pretty efficient (as
fast as memory allows). I've tested it up to 28 qubits. But fair warning; it's
very much undocumented and a toy.

[1]
[http://hub.darcs.net/squirrel/quantum](http://hub.darcs.net/squirrel/quantum)

------
quarterwave
“Can you give me a simple, concrete explanation of how quantum computers
work?” [http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/quantum-computing-for-
everyon...](http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/quantum-computing-for-everyone/)

------
lisper
So... what would actually happen if I used libquantum to run Shor's algorithm?

~~~
jonbaer
[http://qcplayground.withgoogle.com/#/playground/568171774659...](http://qcplayground.withgoogle.com/#/playground/5681717746597888)

~~~
lisper
Thanks!!!

